# ¿ Capacitor para lavadora Daewoo DWM-8010 de 8 Kg ?



## Ricardo Fernandez (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola

Tengo un problema a mi lavadora se le quemo el capacitor y adquiri uno nuevo solo que no se como instalarlo porque el color de los cables no coinside

el capacitor nuevo tiene las siguientes especificaciones:
CBB65 SH P2
40/70/21   50/60Hz
C1=18mF +/- 5% 300VAC
C2=45mF +/- 5% 300VAC
R5100648

con cuatro cables de color amarillo, gris, anaranjado, y rojo

el capacitor quemado tiene las siguientes especificaciones:
SH.X
BL 41.6mF VT
WH 16mF PK
200 VAC 41.6mF(U)
250VAC 16mF(U)
50/60Hz
con cuatro cables de color blanco, azul, rosa y lila
la marca es Daewoo
modelo DWM-8010
capacidad 8Kg de dos tinas

anexo un diagrama electrico de la lavadora
espero les sirvan los datos y puedan ayudarme
gracias


----------



## ivanosky (Nov 26, 2012)

Pues lo que parece claro, es que donde iban los cables azul y lila debes conectar el C de 45 uF y donde iban blaco y rosa el de 18 uF.

Ahora bien, lo que no dices es que colores corresponden a esos valores en el nuevo, supongo que el propio condensador tendrá alguna indicación que te guiará.

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2012)

Todos los capacitores tienen una referencia de colores de cables - ¡ EN INGLÉS !

Vas a tener que usar el traductor.

Método Práctico , poné dos cables cualquiera del capacitor doble en serie con una lámpara de 100 Watts *de filamentos* y conectado a la línea , si no enciende esos cables corresponden a capacitores distintos , el par que encienda mas debil corresponde a 18 uF y el par que encienda mas fuerte a 45 uF.

Si la lámpara no alcanzara a detectar la diferencia , habría que ponerle otra carga mas importante en paralelo.

Ojo que los capacitores hacen chispazos si los conectás con tensión . . . no te asustes 

Saludos !


----------



## ESKALENO (Nov 26, 2012)

Con un tester de aguja puedes identificar muy fácilmente los pares de bornes que corresponden a cada capacitor.
Donde más tarda en descargar es el de 45 uF.

Ejemplo:


----------



## Ricardo Fernandez (Nov 26, 2012)

muy bien gracias por sus comentarios la conectare


----------



## Ricardo Fernandez (Nov 26, 2012)

muchas gracias e conectado mi lavadora y quedo lista gracias por su ayuda fue muy util


----------



## fernando alvarez rosario (Dic 28, 2012)

el problema que planteas es simple, si observas bien en la cara del capacitor quemado existe un diagrama que muestra que colores corresponden con cada capacitor. pero la cosa es como sigue.

Cables blanco a linea y a al motor de la centrifugadora y el cable rosa también a la centrifugadora con valor de 45 mF.

Cables azul y lila al motor de la lavadora asi estaba conectado el capacitor quemado. Ahora la cuestión es conectar el nuevo chequea el costado del capacitor nuevo debe existir un diagrama que diga que colores corresponde con que valor de cada capacitor.

Suerte


----------



## JEZABEL (Ago 22, 2020)

Buenas tardes,se descompuso mi lavadora,ocupa un nuevo capacitor.
Me podrían decir que capacitor ocupa? 
Para cuántos voltios.
Porque el chavo que la revisó le puso uno diferente y sólo prendió 15 minutos y después se apagó y olió a quemado.
Entonces quiero yo buscar la pieza,pero no sé cómo pedirla.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2020)

Pues depende de donde vivas, si son 110, 110V, si son 220, 220V y así...
Si te quieres curar en salud, un tanto mas.
De todos modos ante la duda, se toma el viejo y se va a la tienda y se pide "una cosa de estas"


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 22, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues depende de donde vivas, si son 110, 110V, si son 220, 220V y así...
> Si te quieres curar en salud, un tanto mas.
> De todos modos ante la duda, se toma el viejo y se va a la tienda y se pide "una cosa de estas"



Suele ser lo mejor, y se aplica en muchas áreas a la hora de realizar arreglos.
O sea, vas con la pieza dañada a cambiar a modo de muestra o una que sea el mismo modelo, y evitas estar a las adivinanzas con el vendedor XD y/o lo que te venda no sea lo adecuado. Claro, hay que estar atento de todas maneras, a mi incluso han querido darme gato por liebre, alegando que va bien igual a falta del repuesto justo, y luego resulta que no .


----------

